# Craig powerplay v505 speaker wiring?



## ludude1975 (Jun 29, 2012)

I have recently acquired a old Craig V505 amplifier / equalizer and I was wanting to test it out but cannot figure out the wiring colors. 

The obvious two are the red / white stripe with fuse and black wire which I'm sure are power and ground. 

The others I'm stumped. There's a round plug with red, black, blue, grey, white, green and brown wires coming out of it. It's so old there are no RCA inputs so these 7 wires have to be inputs and outputs. I've been searching for manuals but only found someone that want's $29 for a service one on eBay. 

Any very old school recollections of wiring one of these?


----------



## milburyl (Feb 23, 2014)

ludude1975 said:


> I have recently acquired a old Craig V505 amplifier / equalizer and I was wanting to test it out but cannot figure out the wiring colors.
> 
> The obvious two are the red / white stripe with fuse and black wire which I'm sure are power and ground.
> 
> ...


Can you take some pictures of the harness and plugs? And of the complete back of it?


----------



## ludude1975 (Jun 29, 2012)

Don't know if I'm uploading this right but I attached some pictures.


----------



## milburyl (Feb 23, 2014)

ludude1975 said:


> Don't know if I'm uploading this right but I attached some pictures.


i would guess that starting from one side of the round plug, the first 4 wires would be your left and right inputs of positive and negative, the top of the plug is a common ground for the ouputs?(black wire) and the next 2 wires would be the front left and right +, and next 2 wires are the rear left and right +. Im just guessing here though.


----------



## milburyl (Feb 23, 2014)

nevermind that last post, i only count 7 wires, not 9. is it a 2 channel amp or 4? must be 2 channel, and the other 2 plugs in the harness are for 4 channel version of that amp. which leads me to believe there is a common ground for the output to the speakers since the empty 2 slots in the plug are unused and would go to another set of speakers(left and right positives) and the ground is common for all the speakers.


----------



## milburyl (Feb 23, 2014)

How is the eq part hooked to the amp? Is it connected internally and not detachable? I tried googling some stuff and came up with nadda. With 7 wires, I'd bet that 4 of them are your input(left and right+ and left and right -) and the other 3 go to your speakers(left+, right+ and a shared ground). Either that way, or the reverse of what I just said, with 4 wires going to your speakers(left+,left-,right+,right-) and the other 3 wires are your input from the deck(left+,right+ and common ground). It is probably the second option I just gave as alot of systems back then had a shared ground type of setup, which would be from the deck ti the amp, then your typical left+&- and right+&- out to speakers. I'd start from one side of the circular plug and use that as a starting point. The inputs and outputs are more than likely in order starting from one side of the plug or the other, meaning the first pin will be left + input, next pin will be right + input, next pin will be the shared ground pin, next pin will be left+, next pin will be left-, next pin will be right+ and last pin should be right-.


----------



## milburyl (Feb 23, 2014)

Im betting that the brown and green wires are your input, and the black wire is the shared ground. And the red(+) wire and the white/black(-)are your right speakers. And the blue(+) and the grey wire(-) are your left speaker. I'm just guessing here. The other option you have is to take amp apart and look where the wires connect to the board and make your determination from that.


----------



## ludude1975 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes its definately confusing.

In picture 4 the top black cable heading to the right has a plug just like the plug in picture 3. So its removable. 

Picture 1 and 3 are the same plug, only in picture 3 I unplugged them to show the connector. The wires leaving are red black blue green grey brown and white. Here's the funny part the wires inside the amp are a different color then the wires leaving the plug. Its definitely no standard wiring color like some were back then. Its hard to tell if its 2+1 in 2+2 out or 2+2 in and 2+1 out. I was hoping I could ring out inputs to outputs in bypass mode but doesn't seem possible. I get more time this weekend I'm gonna cut open the black rubber covering the wires and try to ring stuff out.


----------



## Frzninvt (Nov 7, 2012)

The V505 uses a floating ground configuration. All you should have positive wires for all the speaker outputs and one centralized ground. I have a wiring diagram on my PC at home if you still need it. They did sound very good when wired correctly.


----------



## ludude1975 (Jun 29, 2012)

I kinda figured it was shared Ground but I still stumped on what wire color goes to what as far as which two are L & R input + and which are L & R output +. Old 3 wire common grounds even 5 wire common grounds aren't too difficult to figure out but throwing in the inputs in the same connector this 7 wire has me stummped. I didn't know if the black and red are extra 12v+ & 12- accessory power since it has a seperate red and black comming in? (brown green) outputs ? (grey blue) in? white common? Very confusing. I hate to experiment and toast it. 

If you could post a wiring diagram that would be awsome. I like some of the vintage audio and figured one day I get myself a vintage ride to put it in. For now it's screwed to the wall of my man cave lol.


----------



## Frzninvt (Nov 7, 2012)

I am searching my folders for it I was certain I had it.


----------

